
OKR and goal examples for Software Engineers - h5amin
https://soapboxhq.com/goal-examples/engineering/software-engineer
======
h5amin
With Q4 fast approaching, we put together a library of over 180+ OKR examples
across common roles in tech.

These goals are specific to Software Engineers.

If you'd like to contribute your own goal examples, feel free to fill out the
form here:
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSeeKlCAQhnRyV9nIL_k...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSeeKlCAQhnRyV9nIL_ke57_iy9qgGvEVc6gd87B20M961kXAQ/viewform)

